# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatieprobleem

## Scharon

ben meisje van 16.5 (neem geen pil)
en heb laatste tijd problemen met mijn "menstruatie"
ik heb namelijk 2 maanden geleden enorm veel bloed verloren in men menstruatie (alhoewel hij 2 weken te laat was) 
en een maand geleden had ik bruin en wat rood en roze verlies, en amper wat bloed verloren voor 2 weken 
nu had ik terug wat bruin verlies enzo.. en wat bloed, soms enkele dagen niks. 
ik heb al 2 zwangerschapstesten gedaan en die bleken negatief. 
wat moet ik nu doen? 
afwachten of? ...

----------


## Scharon

aub?

----------


## poep

meisje gewoon naar de dokter weet bijna wel zeker dat het een ontsteking is groetje

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat je veel bloed verliest als je te laat ongesteld wordt, is wel logisch, je slijmvlies heeft ook langer op kunnen bouwen. Wat dit precies is kan ik zo natuurlijk niet zeggen. Ik zou voor de zekerheid maar even langs je huisarts gaan ja. Het is niet echt de bedoeling dat je zoveel dagen afscheiding hebt....

----------

